# 1991 200 20v tq- Heater valve questions



## 3Urodr3amin (Apr 22, 2013)

So my heater valve developed a crack and i sourced a new one form 034motorsport, and it did not come with A new AC sensor. I want to know: 
Can i get one with The sensor already on?
Can i put my old sensor on the new heater valve without it leaking? And if so, how?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

You could just use your new valve without the sensor only issue here I see is the diameter of the fitting might be different. In that case you would need hoses from 10v car. Putting the old sensor in the valve won't work. What I would do is order the correct valve w/ sensor from the dealer pn# is 893819809 about $70 from http://genuineaudiparts.com


----------



## 3Urodr3amin (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks, the part I have will absolutely fit. What will be affected if I run it with no sensor?


----------

